# Ninja Bow, The Weave and the Wind Hand



## Aicious (Oct 8, 2008)

I've been studying different techniques revolving around Ninjitsu and was greatly intrigued by some of these techniques listed below. The only problem is, due to my inexperience and lack of knowledge on the subject, there are two things I am having difficulty understanding and I was wondering if anyone here could help.

The first is I'm not sure how to perform the "*ninja bow*" or what this individual refers to as "*the weave*". Does anyone know where I can learn these techniques?

The second is, I was wondering if there is a technique or stance called the "*wind hand*"? 

Your help is truly appreciated. Thanks!





> * Ninjer Magic - Wind *
> 
> 2. WIND - Same hand movements as done in the *ninja bow* with the exception that the hands come back and touch the center of the chest in order to go into the sub-elements.
> D. VIPER'S TOOTH
> ...


----------



## clfsean (Oct 8, 2008)

Man... that looks crap-tacular... 

That's pretty much wanna be junk there. Go post it down in the Ninpo forums. You'll hear the same stuff, but not so PC. Plus there are people there that have been practicing Ninpo since it came to the US.

I think you've been had by somebody or have gotten ahold of something from somebody who watches way too much anime & reads way to much manga.


----------



## Aicious (Oct 8, 2008)

Really? 

Bah!

Sorry to waste everyone's time then. I didn't know. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## kaizasosei (Oct 8, 2008)

sounds outrageous.   like ninja gaiden to me...i took back to video games a few years back after almost 10 years without...fnished ninja gaiden, jade empire and ace combat.  ninja gaiden is a pretty slick game.  although i havent tried the xbox 360 or the ps3 yet, im really eager to try assassins creed.  looks awesome!
however, i havent had the time for video games and havent gamed for many moons now.


either that or it's some ashida kim stuff.-  no disrespect intended..


----------



## clfsean (Oct 8, 2008)

No worries, but if you're interested in it seriously, then go read up on it in the Ninpo/Ninja forums below.


----------



## Aicious (Oct 8, 2008)

clfsean said:


> No worries, but if you're interested in it seriously, then go read up on it in the Ninpo/Ninja forums below.



Err....where do you mean exactly by "below"?


----------



## clfsean (Oct 8, 2008)

In the 2 Ninja related forums in the Japanese Arts section on the main forum page, which are 'below' this one.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 8, 2008)

clfsean said:


> In the 2 Ninja related forums in the Japanese Arts section on the main forum page, which are 'below' this one.


Let me help out:

Ninjutsu - General Discussion.

Ninjutsu - Traditional Ryu Discussions.

There's a lot of stuff here on MT, and lots of members never look beyond one or two areas.  Nothing wrong with that -- but it's kind of like going to a buffet and only eating the salad.  Take a look around...


----------



## Kreth (Oct 8, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> but it's kind of like going to a buffet and only eating the salad.


We have salad?! :uhoh:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 8, 2008)

Kreth said:


> We have salad?! :uhoh:


Dude, we're a buffet. You always find salad at the buffet!


----------



## clfsean (Oct 8, 2008)

Salad is what my dinner eats before its prepped for the grill ...


----------



## Kreth (Oct 9, 2008)

clfsean said:


> Salad is what my dinner eats before its prepped for the grill ...


I'm stealing that quote... :lol:


----------



## clfsean (Oct 9, 2008)

Kreth said:


> I'm stealing that quote... :lol:



Just send a weekly check is all I ask...


----------

